# Local Creeks and streams



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Does anyone have any luck walking small creeks near Pensacola, Milton, robertsdale, fairhope? Just looking to pack a small fly outfit and do some walkin and hopefully catch something. 

Bobby Hendricks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bobby, cold water creek is very wade-able.....I use to use beetle spins to get to em but don't see why they wouldn't hit a popping bug in the early AM or late PM


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

When we goin??? where do you enter the creek at?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Go to Kennedy Bridge, North of Milton. There is a primitive camp sight just north of the river on the left side of the road. Go til it dead ends, can wade up and down river, good log jams there. Go to google earth, it is just past hurricane lake

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

stuckinthetrees said:


> When we goin??? where do you enter the creek at?


I haven't waded that creek since I got out of the hunting club I was in.....


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Go to Kennedy Bridge, North of Milton. There is a primitive camp sight just north of the river on the left side of the road. Go til it dead ends, can wade up and down river, good log jams there. Go to google earth, it is just past hurricane lake
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip! I will look it up and give it a try.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Jason said:


> I haven't waded that creek since I got out of the hunting club I was in.....


Was that back before you started shootin em' from the kitchen window? :2guns:


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Juniper Creek would also be a suitable creek to wade and fly fish. You can go to Red Rock or Indian Ford and get into some great wade fishing. There is also an easy access point on Munson hwy. Hope this helps.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I will have to check some of these out


----------

